# wheres martin horton



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if hes staying away from this forum because hes well then i wish him all the best...but i do worry when my mate goes a.w.o.l.

anyone heard from the man

(who knows he might be in church)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi JC,

Martin was here today and made this post on the "born-again" thread of Person3's.

BTW, you keep fighting till someone gets you what you think you need and how you think you need it!

Sincerely,
terri


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

thats good to hear hes around cheers terri


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Martin is currently at the pub engaging in a bar fight with a hooligan.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jc. How's it going mate.

Yep, I'm fine thanks. As fine as can be expected anyway. Working again and real bastard busy. Still struggling with mild depression and anxiety, not to mention being a git, but still standing. How's you ?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

better now im off the drink..been to a couple of A.A meetings etc...surprisingly my anxiety is really low and ive been getting out and about with no fear whatsoever.....


----------

